# Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge



## Regade (3. Januar 2018)

Hallo liebe Leute,

da im Internet sehr viele unterschiedliche Meinungen und Tipps bezüglich meines Problems "empfohlen" werden, wollte ich doch auch mal hier nachfragen. #6

Ich bin mit Kollegen seit neuestem im Besitz eines eigenen Gewässers, das ich in Zukunft auch befischen möchte.
Das Problem ist jedoch, dass der See bis zur Wasseroberfläche mit Kraut vollgewuchert ist. In den Randzonen so stark, dass man schon fast (leicht übertrieben gesagt) kein Wasser mehr sieht. Sobald es ein wenig tiefer wird, steht das Kraut ca. 1 m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche.
Das traurige ist, dass tatsächlich jeder Zentimeter verkrautet ist. (Mit einem Rechenkopf an einem Seil an unterschiedlichen Stellen getestet)
Hier einmal ein paar Bilder inkl. Drohnenaufnahme und Google Maps, um sich ein Bild davon zu machen:
(Die genauen Maße des Sees weiß ich nicht, aber bei dem Google Maps Bild ist unten rechts eine Skalierung, sodass man es in etwa abschätzen kann. Seetiefe schätzungsweise max 5 m)




















Nun zu meiner Problematik. Wie bekommt man den See krautfrei? Am liebsten hätte ich ungefähr 1/2 des Sees komplett naturbelassen (sprich auch verkrautet) um ein Rückzugs- & Fortpflanzungsbereich für die Fische zu haben.

Nun gibt es im Internet viele Vorschläge wie: Ausbaggern, Bereiche mit Folie abdecken, mechanisch abrechen, Löschkalk, Graskarpfen etc.
Mir ist jedoch auch bewusst, dass einige Methoden davon nicht erlaubt / uneffektiv sind.
Daher meine Frage an das Forum wie man es am effektivsten machen kann. 
Was die ganze Sache vermutlich noch erschwert bzw. nicht einfacher macht, ist, dass sich ca. 15-20 Jahre niemand um den See gekümmert hat.

Ich freue mich über zahlreiche Tipps und Hilfe! 

Viele liebe Grüße


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Graskarpfen funktionieren in der Praxis nicht. Die die Temperaturen im Wasser haben, bei denen deren Stoffwechsel richtig in die Gänge kommt, hast du schon die volle Algenblüte.

Kannst du den See ablassen?


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo Regade,
Unterwasserpflanzen brauchen zwingend Licht um zu wachsen. Bis zu der Tiefe in die Licht vordringt kann "Kraut" theoretisch wachsen - darunter nicht mehr. 

Ein Ansatzpunkt ist daher:
Dafür sorgen dass das Wasser trüber wird. Das geht in dem man z.B. Fische einsetzt die bei der Nahrungsaufnahme den Grund aufwühlen. Etwa Karpfen oder Schleien. In kleinen Gewässern kann man so etwas bewegen. Je größer und vor allem je tiefer das Gewässer wird, desto sinnloser wird das Ganze aber. 

Zur Entfernung generell:
Recht viel mehr Möglichkeiten als eine mechanische Entfernung gibt es da in meinen Augen nicht. 

Wir hatten erst kürztlich ein ganz ähnliches Thema:
Schau vielleicht auch mal da rein:

https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334202


----------



## Regade (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!! 
Der See kann leider nicht abgelassen werden, was das ganze noch erschwert.
Die Algenblüte ist noch nicht da.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort!!!
> Der See kann leider nicht abgelassen werden, was das ganze noch erschwert.
> Die Algenblüte ist noch nicht da.



Was du da hast, ist Wasserpest. Die ist nicht frosthart. Wenn du den See aber nicht ablassen kannst, nützt dir das nichts. Da geht nur mechanisch entfernen und Karpfen und Schleien setzen. Rotfedern könnten auch noch helfen. Die decken etwa 30% ihres Nahrungsbedarfes mit Pflanzen ab. Gegenüber den Grasern kommen sie im Frühjahr schneller aus den Schuhen, fangen also bereits bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen an gut zu fressen. 

Wenn du den See nicht ablassen kannst, wirst du ihn auch nur schwer ausbaggern können. 

Wenn du manuell entkrautest, solltest du das entnommene Kraut 24 h am Ufer belassen. So wird sichergestellt, dass alles was Lebt und im Kraut hängt, den weg zurück ins Wasser finden kann. Übrigens ist Wasserpest ein hervorragender Dünger. Einfach das Kraut an Bäume, die gut wachsen sollen, schmeißen.

Ich empfehle dir, die Wasserpest ganz zu entfernen. Es ist eben wie Pest. Wasserpflanzen ja, aber besser nicht auf die Wasserpest setzen.


----------



## Regade (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

In den anderen Themen wird auch von einem Karpfen / Schleien / Rotfederbesatz gesprochen, der auch stark empfohlen wird. 
Wieviele und va auch wie große Fische sind dort denn empfehlenswert?
Aktuell hat der See schon einen Bestand an Karpfen Schleien Rotaugen Rotfedern Brassen Zandern und Barschen.
Jedoch ist nicht so viel/gar keine Aktivität vom Gründeln an der Wasseroberfläche zu sehen.
Also empfehlt ihr einen Besatz mit derartigen Fischen und zusätzlich eine mechanische Entkrautung mit Rechen?


----------



## Regade (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Zusatzinfo der See hat ca 0,2ha.


----------



## willmalwassagen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Jeder will einen eigenen natürliche See. Aber das Kraut muss weg.
Glyphosat.
|gr:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Besatzmenge ist so eine Sache. Da sagt jeder was anderes. Es ist ja auch eine Kostenfrage. Ich schätze die Wasserfläche mal so auf 20x60m. Ich würde mal mit 100 2-3 sömmrigen Schleien und ca. 50 2-3 sömmrige Karpfen. Rotfedern sind schwer zu bekommen und meist teuer. Vertragen kann das Gewässer aber ein paar 100 Stück. Was der Zander in dem Gewässer soll, weiß ich nicht. Es dürfte doch wohl einen Schlamm- und keinen Kiesgrund haben. Es wäre daher eher ein Hecht und Schleien-Gewässer.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Jeder will einen eigenen natürliche See. Aber das Kraut muss weg.
> Glyphosat.
> |gr:


Nicht das Kraut an sich. Wasserpflanzen sind gut und wichtig. Wasserpest ist aber ein Sauzeug.


----------



## feko (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

So wie ich die Sache sehe wirst du mit dem Kraut leben müssen. 
Im Grunde gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten. 
Entweder du entfernst immer vor dem angeln einen Bereich vom Kraut. 
oder du machst einen überbesatz an Fisch und hast dann eine trübe Brühe die im schlechtesten Fall von ständiger Gefahr des umkippens bedroht ist.
Ich würde die erste Möglichkeit wählen. 
vg


----------



## Regade (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Was der Zander in dem Gewässer soll, weiß ich nicht. Es dürfte doch wohl einen Schlamm- und keinen Kiesgrund haben. Es wäre daher eher ein Hecht und Schleien-Gewässer.



Ob die da noch sicher drin sind weiß ich nicht. Sie wurden jedoch vor einer ewigkeit besetzt wo der See noch in einem „brauchbaren“ Zustand war...

Zur mechanischen Entkrautung: Was gibt es denn da für kostengünstige/kostenlose Möglichkeiten?
Wir haben es mal testweise mit Seil und breitem Rechenkopf versucht. Da hatten wir jedoch nur mäßigen Erfolg (~5% des Sees an einem Tag geschafft)


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Ob die da noch sicher drin sind weiß ich nicht. Sie wurden jedoch vor einer ewigkeit besetzt wo der See noch in einem „brauchbaren“ Zustand war...
> 
> Zur mechanischen Entkrautung: Was gibt es denn da für kostengünstige/kostenlose Möglichkeiten?
> Wir haben es mal testweise mit Seil und breitem Rechenkopf versucht. Da hatten wir jedoch nur mäßigen Erfolg (~5% des Sees an einem Tag geschafft)



http://rhema-werkzeuge.de/Die-Krautharke

Handarbeit! Wichtig ist, mit dem Entkrauten anzufangen, bevor es zu spät im Jahr ist. Das Zeug wuchert irgendwann nur noch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



feko schrieb:


> So wie ich die Sache sehe wirst du mit dem Kraut leben müssen.
> Im Grunde gibt es nur 2 Möglichkeiten.
> Entweder du entfernst immer vor dem angeln einen Bereich vom Kraut.
> oder du machst einen überbesatz an Fisch und hast dann eine trübe Brühe die im schlechtesten Fall von ständiger Gefahr des umkippens bedroht ist.
> ...



Es geht nicht um einen Überbesatz. Der ist sogar kontraproduktiv, weil die Fische auch ins Wasser kackern und so den Teich düngen.


----------



## feko (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Mit rotfedern und schleien ändert sich überhaupt nix.
Das einzige und das ist ja genannt worden starker karpfenbesatz.

generell ist bei karpfen auch zu bedenken das eingelagerte Nährstoffe wieder frei im Wasser verfügbar sind.
eben aufgrund ihrer Wühlaktivität. 

ein naturnaher besatz ist von Vorteil. Wie schon gesagt hecht, schleie rotfeder. 
Mit karpfen wäre ich vorsichtig.

Aber ändern wird sich  an der Vegetation nix 

manuell zum effektiven entfernen der wasserpest wäre ein Schlepper mit winde eine Option. 
vg


----------



## Sneep (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Es sollen also typische Arten des Hecht-Schleien-Gewässers besetzt werden um das Gewässer in ein Gewässer vom Brassen-Typ zu verwandeln. Dann sind Schleie, Rotfeder, Hecht und ggf Karausche völlig fehl am Platz.  Das ist nicht wirklich durchdacht.

Zuerst erfasse ich den Zustand des Gewässers, dann kommt der entsprechende Besatz dazu. 
  Ich besetze Gewässer nach ihrem Zustand, nicht nach meinen Bedürfnissen. Dann muss ich auch nicht unbedingt besetzen. Wenn ein Bestand sicher reproduziert, lasse ich die Finger vom Besatz. 
  Solche kleinen H-S Seen haben oft ganz spezielle Lebensgemeinschaften.
  Das Märchen mit den Rotfedern als Kraut-Bekämpfern kann man getrost in die Mottenkiste packen.
Diese ernähren sich zum Großteil von Pflanzen, das ist richtig. 
Die nehmen aber nur ganz frische , zarte Triebe und auch das nur bei bestimmten Pflanzen wie Tausendblatt. Die Wirkung auf die Pflanzen ist minimal.
  Die Bekämpfung der Pflanzen darf nicht mit  Besatzfehlern erkauft werden.
  Ob man will oder nicht, es bleibt letztlich nur das mechanische entfernen. Das ist auch die einzige Möglichkeit nur bestimmte Stellen zu räumen. 
  Gut bewährt haben sich Schilf-oder Gliedersensen. Das sind Messer von 50 cm. Man kann die benötigte Breite durch die Anzahl der Messer bestimmen. Die Elemente lassen sich mit Schrauben verbinden. An jedem Messer ist eine Eisenkugel befestigt, damit die Sense direkt über Grund schneidet. An beiden Enden sind Seile befestigt, mit denen die Sense bewegt wird. Die Messer werden hin und her gezogen und schneiden die Pflanzen über Grund ab.


  Wir wollen nicht vergessen, 
abgesehen von der Behinderung des Angelns haben Unterwasserpflanzen nur Vorteile

  -Vervielfachung der Nahrungstiere im Kraut
  -Geschützte Räume für die Brut.
  -Sauerstoffproduktion.
  -Lauichhabitate. usw

  sneep


----------



## Syntac (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Moin!
Wie tief ist der See denn?
Sollte er wirklich nur 0,2 Hektar haben (schaut finde ich größer aus), und man mit der Wathose durchkommen, ist die Entfernung doch an einem Tag gemacht... 
habe selber 0,2 Hektar, war bis vor 2 Jahren jedes Jahr im Mai komplett zu mit krausem Laichkraut. 
Badehose an, mit der Handsense durch und das ganze Zeug raus gezogen. 
War alleine an einem Tag gemacht. 
Dann K2 oder notfalls noch K3 setzen, damit die richtig wühlen bevor wieder alles nachwächst.


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo Harry,


> Wie tief ist der See denn?



Ich habe im Eingangspost etwas von "Seetiefe" 5m gelesen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht vergessen,
> abgesehen von der Behinderung des Angelns haben Unterwasserpflanzen nur Vorteile
> 
> 
> -Sauerstoffproduktion.




Die sich aber in der Nacht in das Gegenteil verkehrt. Daher durchaus mal vor Sonnenaufgang den Sauerstoffgehalt im Wasser messen.


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenprblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wir wollen nicht vergessen,
> abgesehen von der Behinderung des Angelns haben Unterwasserpflanzen nur Vorteile
> 
> -Vervielfachung der Nahrungstiere im Kraut
> ...



Wie ich finde ist hier alles gesagt!

Es ist verständlich, dass wenn an einem solchen Teich auch geangelt werden soll, die Pflanzen als störend empfunden werden.
Aber wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ist ja noch etwa die Hälfte der Wasserfläche frei.
Man könnte sich also darauf beschränken einen Angelplatz über den Sommer krautfrei zu halten, was auch vom Arbeitseinsatz her zu vertreten ist.
Oder sich z.B. einen Steg bauen, um über das Kraut hinweg zu angeln.
Andere Variante, die anscheinend tiefere Seite des Gewässers, welche scheinbar relativ krautfrei ist, aber dafür djungelähnliche Ufervegitation aufweist, an einer geeigneten Stelle freischneiden um dort einen Angelplatz anzulegen.
Persönlich würde ich an diesem Gewässer gar nichts machen, außer die genannten kleinen (Angelverbesserungs)Maßnahmen, vor allem würde ich keine Karpfen besetzen!
Aber damit wäre ich wahrscheinlich nicht Mainstream, wie man hier lesen kann?

Jürgen


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Das mit der Trübung wird wahrscheinlich funktionieren. Die Frage ist, ob das langfristig Dein Gewässer qualitativ verbessert.
Das mit dem Eintrüben ist natürlich nur 1 Rädchen von vielen, aber das Gewässer wie es jetzt ist, ist "eingespielt" und damit würdest Du etwas grundlegendes ändern.

Ich würde auf die Karpfen erst als eine "spätere" Alternative zurückgreifen, wenn Du mir den anderen Vorschlägen wirklich nicht zurande kommst.


----------



## Regade (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



> Aber wie auf den Bildern zu sehen, ist ja noch etwa die Hälfte der Wasserfläche frei.
> Man könnte sich also darauf beschränken einen Angelplatz über den Sommer krautfrei zu halten, was auch vom Arbeitseinsatz her zu vertreten ist.



Hier liegst du leider falsch. Das kraut steht wie auch bereits schon erwähnt inden oberflächenfreien bereichen einfach nur ca 1m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ähnelt her aber nicht der Wasserpest?! wie im Uferbereich. Aber Grundsätzlich wirklich Planze an Pflanze sodass man vermutlich keinen Millimeter des Grundes sehen könnte sofern dies ginge :/


----------



## Regade (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



> Sollte er wirklich nur 0,2 Hektar haben (schaut finde ich größer aus), und man mit der Wathose durchkommen, ist die Entfernung doch an einem Tag gemacht...



Doch ich hab ihn gestern noch „vermessen“ und habe eine Fläche von rund 2500qm erhalten.

Wenn du das in einem Tag schaffst bist du recht herzlich inkl. Bier zu mir eingeladen 
Also wir sind nach einem Tag mit Rechen kläglich daran gescheitert


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Wasserpflanzen sind im Kern gut. Es kommt aber auch darauf an, was für Pflanzen im See sind. Mit Wasserpest habe ich ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Wasserpest verbreitet sich übermäßig. Entfernt man sie nicht, kommt es jedes Jahr zu einer anaeroben Verrottung, die das Gewässer belastet und den See weiter verlanden lässt. Daher kommt man m.E. um eine mechanische Entfernung nicht herum. Andere Pflanzen, wie z.B. Gräser, Schilfrohr oder Seerosen bringen dem Gewässer mehr. Parallel zu der Mechanischen Entfernung, sollte man diese Pflanzen als Konkurrenz zu der Wasserpest setzen. Dabei würde ich diese Pflanzen nicht wahllos verteilen, sondern im See Schwerpunkte setzen. Je nach Beschaffenheit des Ufers würde ich Ein-und Ausstiegshilfen für Lurche setzen, wenn das Ufer zu steil ist. Dies kann man gut mit Totholz machen. 

Was den Fischbesatz angeht ist es durchaus sinnvoll erst einmal zu schauen, was sich dort von alleine vermehrt. Reproduziert das Gewässer Schleien, würde ich im Karpfen zurückhaltend sein. Die Schleie ist als heimischer Fisch vorzuziehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie dem Karpfen geschmacklich weit überlegen ist.  Wenn du günstig dran kommst, sind auch Teichmuscheln sinnvoll. Die verringern aber wiederum die Eintrübung. 

Wo bekommt der See eigentlich sein Wasser her? Sind Quellen im See?


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Hier liegst du leider falsch. Das kraut steht wie auch bereits schon erwähnt inden oberflächenfreien bereichen einfach nur ca 1m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche. Ähnelt her aber nicht der Wasserpest?! wie im Uferbereich. Aber Grundsätzlich wirklich Planze an Pflanze sodass man vermutlich keinen Millimeter des Grundes sehen könnte sofern dies ginge :/



Ok, dass ist dann eine andere Ausgangslage als von mir gedacht!
Das Problem einer mechanischen Entfernung, besonders von Wasserpest ist, dass sich jedes abgerissene Stückchen der Pflanze zu einer neuen Pflanze entwickelt.
Es ist auch nicht vermeidbar, dass solche kleinsten Pflanzenteile entstehen, egal wie vorsichtig du versuchst diese zu entfernen.
Aber auch bei anderen Pflanzen ist es so mit der Teilung und Vermehrung.
Ich bin mir aber nicht mal sicher, ob es wirklich Wasserpest (Elodea) ist, was da auf dem Teich treibt?
Sieht für mich eher nach Hornkraut aus? 
Aber egal, die Vermehrung, Entwicklung von kleinsten Teilchen zur kompletten Pflanze läuft da genau so ab.
Nur ist die Pflanze (Hornkraut) deutlich wertvoller für das gesamte Ökosystem des Teichs als Wasserpest. 
Ich bin da ziemlich ratlos?

Jürgen


----------



## Stulle (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Wo diese Pflanzen wachsen wachsen andere meist nicht. 

https://g.co/kgs/MEYJxb

Und das Laub der umliegenden Bäume werden den Teich sicher auch gut düngen.


----------



## Syntac (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Doch ich hab ihn gestern noch „vermessen“ und habe eine Fläche von rund 2500qm erhalten.
> 
> Wenn du das in einem Tag schaffst bist du recht herzlich inkl. Bier zu mir eingeladen
> Also wir sind nach einem Tag mit Rechen kläglich daran gescheitert



nicht mit Rechen. Die gute alte Handsense. Einfach unter Wasser mähen, knapp unter der Oberfläche, vorausgesetzt es ist nicht allzu tief und man kann in der Wathose laufen. 

Zumindest das Laichkraut schwimmt wenn es abgeschnitten ist, dann einfach raus ziehen.


----------



## Regade (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Für das durchwaten des Wassers ist der See leider zu tief.

In den tieferen bereichen des Sees sieht das „Kraut“ in etwa so aus (Was ich unter Wasserpest gefunden habe)

https://wir-haben-billiger.de/bilder/produkte/gross/image_709.jpg

Die Pflanze im Uferbereich sieht aber anders aus. Wenn man es aus demm See gezogen hat genau so:

https://homepage-creator.telekom.de...b118715/scale_1200_0;donotenlarge/1605b118715


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Das obere Bild ist für mich keine Wasserpest. Die Reste unten schon eher.


----------



## Taxidermist (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Das ist, wie ich schon ahnte Hornkraut, auf dem oberen Bild.
Unten wird es das abgestorbene Hornkraut sein, eventuell auch Tausendblatt.
Das kommt dann im Herbst zum Teil an die Oberfläche.

jürgen


----------



## Lorenz (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Tausendblatt. Das sieht man doch auch auf den Bildern auf Seite 1.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tausendblatt
Aber vermutlich gibt es da auch andere Taxa.



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Andere Pflanzen, wie z.B. Gräser, Schilfrohr oder Seerosen bringen dem Gewässer mehr.



Da hast du was vertauscht. 
Zumindest wenn es um Fische geht ist es andersrum; denen nutzen Unterwasserpflanzen mit der entstehenden großen Oberfläche, der Abgabe des Sauerstoffs an das Wasser etc. mehr.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Lorenz schrieb:


> Tausendblatt. Das sieht man doch auch auf den Bildern auf Seite 1.
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tausendblatt
> Aber vermutlich gibt es da auch andere Taxa.
> 
> ...



Nein, habe ich nicht. Auch hier macht die Dosis das Gift. Sauerstoff bringen die Pflanzen nur bei Sonnenlicht in das Wasser. Bei Nacht sind sie Sauerstoffverbraucher. Daher ist es gut, wenn ausreichend Zonen ohne Pflanzen vorhanden sind. Zudem sterben die Pflanzen auch ab. Bei der Verrottung wird dem Wasser ebenfalls Sauerstoff entzogen. Daher ist ein ausgewogener Pflanzenbewuchs anzustreben. Genau der ist bei der Wasserpest aber schwierig, weil es Jahre gibt in denen sie sich Pestartig verbreitet. Es gibt dann aber auch wieder Jahre,  ist sie von alleine fast weg. Die Gründe hierfür habe ich noch nicht ergründen können. Würde die Wasserpest sich nicht so explosionsartig verbreiten, wäre sie an sich eine gute Wasserpflanze, die den Weißfischen das Ablaichen ermöglicht und auch einen gewissen Schutz vor Kormoranen bietet. Sie schützt aber eben auch recht gut gegen Angler.


----------



## Regade (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Das Tausendblatt könnte in den Randzonen gut sein. Wobei im tieferen Bereich die Pflanzen eher schon fast "nadelartig" sind. 

Also wäre aber die einzige sinnvolle Variante zum entkrauten, ein paar Karpfen und Schleien zu besetzten und hauptsächlich irgendwie mit Rechen / Ketten den Gewässergrund "abzupflügen, sodass aber auch noch genügend natürlicher Bewuchs übrig bleibt?


----------



## Laichzeit (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Zuerst sollte geklärt werden , welche Arten momentan im Gewässer vorkommen. Wenn über 15-20 Jahre wenig oder nichts unternommen wurde, kann man den jetzigen Bestand als eingespielte Artengemeinschaft betrachten.

Vom Eintrüben durch wühlende Fische halte ich wenig. Wenn es schief geht, legt man den Krautrechen für immer bei Seite und muss dafür jährlich zum Besatzeimer greifen.
Wer hat schon Erfahrung, wie viele Wühler zu wenig, genug oder zu viel sind?
Das ist in keinem Gewässer gleich.


----------



## Lorenz (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Das Tausendblatt könnte in den Randzonen gut sein. Wobei im tieferen Bereich die Pflanzen eher schon fast "nadelartig" sind.


Ja, wie gesagt findet man oft mehrere Arten. Manchmal dominieren halt eine oder mehrere bzw. andere sind vergleichsweise selten, klein oder unscheinbar. Das Gewässer ist ja auch nicht überall gleich (Tiefe, Substrat, Sonneneinstrahlung, ...). Es gibt z.B. diverse Arten mit sehr schmalen Blättern (z.B. Laichkrautarten (z.B. Faden-Laichkraut)).




> Also wäre aber die einzige sinnvolle Variante zum entkrauten, ein paar Karpfen und Schleien zu besetzten und hauptsächlich irgendwie mit Rechen / Ketten den Gewässergrund "abzupflügen, sodass aber auch noch genügend natürlicher Bewuchs übrig bleibt?


Selbst wenn das mit den gründelnden Arten funktionieren sollte, ist die Frage ob das etwas "verbessert" oder einfach nur Probleme verlagert bzw. die alten Probleme durch neue ersetzt. Von der Frage ob du diese im Gewässer haben willst, mal ganz zu schweigen... Räum doch lieber mal ein paar Angelplätze frei und probier dich auf das Kraut einzustellen. Erst wenn das garnicht zufriedenstellend funktionieren sollte, würde ich etwas  versuchen, was schwer oder garnicht umkehrbar ist.


----------



## feko (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Das Tausendblatt könnte in den Randzonen gut sein. Wobei im tieferen Bereich die Pflanzen eher schon fast "nadelartig" sind.
> 
> Also wäre aber die einzige sinnvolle Variante zum entkrauten, ein paar Karpfen und Schleien zu besetzten und hauptsächlich irgendwie mit Rechen / Ketten den Gewässergrund "abzupflügen, sodass aber auch noch genügend natürlicher Bewuchs übrig bleibt?




erst einmal keine karpfen. Wie gesagt mein Tipp.:
ein Schlepper mit winde. 
Das Drahtseil wird in ca mittlerer Wassersäule durch gezogen. 
Dies klappt sehr gut mit schwimmkörpern.
So kriegst du große Mengen raus.
nimm dir mal die Zeit und untersuche das Kraut dann mal genauer. 
Dann wirst du sehen wieso die Vegetation so wertvoll ist.
vg


----------



## Heidechopper (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Die Ranken auf den Fotos sehen mir eher nach Laichkraut aus. Das Zeug ist weniger kriminell als Wasserpest. Es wäre mal interessant zu wissen: wie ist der PH-Wert über das Jahr verteilt?
Wie sieht die Wasserhärte (sowohl Erdalkali- als auch Carbonathärte) aus? Hast Du evtl. Phosphate im Wasser? Und natürlich der Sauerstoffgehalt und dessen Sättigung dürfte auch interessant sein. Da es sich um einen Waldteich zu handeln schei hnt: Nitrat und vor allem Nitrit sollten da auch gemessen werden.Wohlgemerkt: Monatlich übers Jahr.
Erst wenn die Werte vorliegen, würde ich mir Gedanken über irgendwelche Maßnahmen machen. Gift ist indiskutabel, Ausmähmaßnahmen nur eine Beseitigung der Symptome.
Ich werde Dein Thema mal abonnieren.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## LAC (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Nun muss man sich Gedanken machen ob man eine "Badewanne" voll mit Fisch haben will oder ein naturnahes Gewässer mit einen  ausgewogenen Fischbestand, der sich wohl fühlt.
Ich muss die Antwort von Bordie Sneep zustimmen und von einigen anderen auch, erst müssen die Fakten, d.h. die  Wasserqualität, die Pflanzenarten sowie der Fischbestand auf dem Tisch liegen. Dann kann man sich Gedanken machen, betreffend  Gewässergüte, Pflanzen und ganz vorsichtig sein, welche Fischarten man (zusätzlich) besetzt., damit ein ausgewogener Fischbestand entsteht,  der sich auch wohl fühlt.
Das erfordert etwas Arbeit, schafft man dieses  ist die Angelei an dem See dann traumhaft.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, habe ich nicht. Auch hier macht die Dosis das Gift. Sauerstoff bringen die Pflanzen nur bei Sonnenlicht in das Wasser. Bei Nacht sind sie Sauerstoffverbraucher. Daher ist es gut, wenn ausreichend Zonen ohne Pflanzen vorhanden sind. Zudem sterben die Pflanzen auch ab. Bei der Verrottung wird dem Wasser ebenfalls Sauerstoff entzogen. Daher ist ein ausgewogener Pflanzenbewuchs anzustreben. Genau der ist bei der Wasserpest aber schwierig, weil es Jahre gibt in denen sie sich Pestartig verbreitet. Es gibt dann aber auch wieder Jahre,  ist sie von alleine fast weg. Die Gründe hierfür habe ich noch nicht ergründen können. Würde die Wasserpest sich nicht so explosionsartig verbreiten, wäre sie an sich eine gute Wasserpflanze, die den Weißfischen das Ablaichen ermöglicht und auch einen gewissen Schutz vor Kormoranen bietet. Sie schützt aber eben auch recht gut gegen Angler.



Meister, in der Juristerei magst du ja Wissend sein, aber deine Aussagen hier in dem Strang sind oft von Halbwissen getragen.

Sneep, LAC haben es auf den Punkt gebracht.

Der Mensch macht viel aus dem Bauch heraus, damit kann man beim Karten spielen gewinnen, aber das Angelgewässer und erst recht das Biotop wird sich nachhaltig verbessern.

@TO wer seit neustem ein Gewässer hat sollte doch erst mal einfach ein paar Jahre gucken, beobachten und verstehen.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

@Kolja Ich habe nun alle Beiträge gelesen, Du solltest dich besser informieren und auf keinen Fall noch Jemanden beraten.
Wie Graskarpfen verändern bei uns nichts. 
Dann erkennst Du Wasserpest, dann düngen zu viele Fische, dann die hohen Besatzzahlen, dann die Verdrehung das Wasserpest problematischer sind als andere, oder das Uferpflanzen und Schwimmblattpflanzen besser wären.

Ich halte es eher mit der Aussage das Kraut eigentlich fast immer gut ist und meist nur beim Angeln stört.
Wobei mir die gezeigten Bilder  für einen gesunden Soll-Zustand aussehen und Mir nicht bedrohlich erscheinen.

@Regade
Ein schönes Kleingewässer, was durch die Bäume und Büsche , aber auch die Pflanzen nicht ganz einfach zu befischen erscheint.
Aber ich denke, mit 2 Schneisen vor der Landzunge, um die Angeln und die Fische herauszubekommen ist Dier mehr geholfen, als wenn sich das Gewässer komplett verändert.

Was ich sehe ist ein eher mäßig verkrautetes Gewässer, was auch noch teilweise beschattet ist.
Da kenne ich andere größere Gewässer, wo 95% der Oberfläche nur noch Pflanzen und Algen sind.
Da wird es kritisch, aber selbst dort kann es auch immer noch von Fisch nur so wimmeln.

Oft ist es besser weniger oder nichts zu tun, als etwas verbessern zu wollen.
Menschen haben weder das Wissen noch die Intelligenz die nachfolgenden Veränderungen durch Ihre Verbesserungen zu begreifen.
Was gemacht werden sollte, wissen oft immer die, welche das geringste Verständnis und Wissen haben, für sie erscheint es klar.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Testudo schrieb:


> Meister, in der Juristerei magst du ja Wissend sein, aber deine Aussagen hier in dem Strang sind oft von Halbwissen getragen.
> 
> Sneep, LAC haben es auf den Punkt gebracht.
> 
> ...



 Schön das Du das auch gleichzeitig ausgedrückt hast.
 Ich dachte schon, Ich wäre schon wieder zu extrem.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Schön das Du das auch gleichzeitig ausgedrückt hast.
> Ich dachte schon, Ich wäre schon wieder zu extrem.



:vik: zu extrem? nicht ein Bruchteil so schlimm, wie man es uns unterstellt

Wenn ich solche Postings lese, dann kann ich so manchen "Schützer" verstehen, dem die Hutschnur hochgeht.:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Kolja Ich habe nun alle Beiträge gelesen, Du solltest dich besser informieren und auf keinen Fall noch Jemanden beraten.


Ich bin nicht nur informiert, sondern habe 12 Jahre einen halben ha Teiche bewirtschaftet. Es gibt da immer unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mit Wasserpest musste ich mich fast die ganze Zeit herumschlagen. Richtig ist, dass man sich entscheiden muss, was man haben möchte. Meine Empfehlung gilt dafür, dass man ein gutes Angelgewässer bekommt. Wer ein Biotop möchte, soll es halt nicht in einem Anglerforum posten oder schreiben, dass es naturnah bewirtschaftet werden soll.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur informiert, sondern habe 12 Jahre einen halben ha Teiche bewirtschaftet. Es gibt da immer unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mit Wasserpest musste ich mich fast die ganze Zeit herumschlagen. Richtig ist, dass man sich entscheiden muss, was man haben möchte. Meine Empfehlung gilt dafür, dass man ein gutes Angelgewässer bekommt. Wer ein Biotop möchte, soll es halt nicht in einem Anglerforum posten oder schreiben, dass es naturnah bewirtschaftet werden soll.



Ich würde wetten das ist gar keine Wasserpest.

Ein gesundes Gewässer ist quasi das Optimum, man kann den Ertrag kurzfristig steigern, aber nur wenn man Nährstoffe konzentriert zuführt. Also füttert. Dann ist der von dir so gefürchtete Sauerstoffmangel wahrlich eine Gefahr.

Ein gesundes Gewässer kippt nicht, wenn man das Gleichgewicht nicht stört.


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht nur informiert, sondern habe 12 Jahre einen halben ha Teiche bewirtschaftet. Es gibt da immer unterschiedliche Meinungen. Mit Wasserpest musste ich mich fast die ganze Zeit herumschlagen. Richtig ist, dass man sich entscheiden muss, was man haben möchte. Meine Empfehlung gilt dafür, dass man ein gutes Angelgewässer bekommt. Wer ein Biotop möchte, soll es halt nicht in einem Anglerforum posten oder schreiben, dass es naturnah bewirtschaftet werden soll.



 Sorry, habe nie landwirtschaftliche Produktionsgewässer betrieben.
 Da gehört dann aber auch das Füttern, Düngen, abfischen, und Entschlammen zu.
 Da gelten dann auch viele Fischereigesetze nicht mehr, denn es ist ja Fischproduktion.
 Ich bin Angler und ich denke, der T.E hat auch eher einfaches Angeln im Sinn.

 12 J einen halben Ha, mag Andere beeindrucken.
 Ich kenne die Unterschiede der Betrachtung, und finde das 12 J nicht lange und 0,5 Ha ein feuchter Witz sind.
 Wobei es an jedem Einzelnen hängt, was er nach 12 J Erfahrung an Wissen und Verständnis sammelte.
 Selbst 40 Jahre Erfahrung bringen nur etwas wenn es einen Interessiert und man selbstkritisch bleibt.
 Meine Kritik gilt da weniger Dier, als den vielen stillen Mitlesern, oder besser denen die solche Dinge eben gar nicht erst lesen, Weil sie ja alles Wissen.


----------



## Sneep (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo, 
  ich möchte noch einmal auf einige Aussagen eingehen, die hier gemacht wurden. Die sollte man so nicht stehen lassen.


  Zur Sauerstoffproduktion von submersen Wasserpflanzen.
  Natürlich kommt die Produktion  nachts zum erliegen und es wird sogar Sauerstoff verbraucht, weswegen am Morgen ein Sauerstoff-Minimum vorliegt.
  Diese Aussage ist ohne Wert, wenn man keine Mengenangabe macht. Fakt ist, dass die Produktion am Tag eine ganz andere Größenordnung hat, als der Abbau bei Nacht.
_Zitat Kolja Kreder_
_Wasserpflanzen sind im Kern gut. Es kommt aber auch darauf an, was für Pflanzen im See sind. Mit Wasserpest habe ich ganz schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Wasserpest verbreitet sich übermäßig. Entfernt man sie nicht, kommt es jedes Jahr zu einer anaeroben Verrottung, die das Gewässer belastet und den See weiter verlanden lässt. Daher kommt man m.E. um eine mechanische Entfernung nicht herum. Andere Pflanzen, wie z.B. Gräser, Schilfrohr oder Seerosen bringen dem Gewässer mehr. Parallel zu der Mechanischen Entfernung, sollte man diese Pflanzen als Konkurrenz zu der Wasserpest setzen._
  Die Aussage, dass andere Pflanzen wie Gras, Schilf und Seerosen mehr bringen ist, ist wirklich Unfug und einfach nicht haltbar. Vom Nutzen für ein Gewässer ist ein Bestand an Unterwasserpflanzen durch nichts zu übertreffen. Alleine die Vervielfachung der Nahrungstiere die in den Pflanzen leben zeigt das. Dazu ist es erforderlich die besiedelbare Oberfläche zu vergrößern. Seerosen bieten nur Deckung und geben einem das Gefühl hier sei alles bestens.

  Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es sich bei dir um die Wasserpest handelt. Wenn es beim Abbau von Pflanzen zu anaerobem  Abbau kommt, ist das typisch für das Hornkraut. Das verrottet durch eingelagerte Silikate sehr langsam. Wasserpest und Tausendblatt werden sehr zügig und gründlich abgebaut. Wenn es bei diesen beiden Pflanzern zu aerobem Abbau und zu Faulschlammbildung kommt, sollte ich mir Gedanken

_ Was den Fischbesatz angeht ist es durchaus sinnvoll _
_erst einmal zu schauen, was sich dort von alleine vermehrt. Reproduziert das Gewässer Schleien, würde ich im Karpfen zurückhaltend sein. Die Schleie ist als heimischer Fisch vorzuziehen. Mal abgesehen davon, dass sie dem Karpfen geschmacklich weit überlegen ist. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Wenn du günstig dran kommst, sind auch Teichmuscheln sinnvoll. Die verringern aber wiederum die Eintrübung _
  Der Hauptgrund keine Karpfen zu besetzen liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass dieser den Gewässertyp ändern kann, die Schleie nicht. Trübe braune Pflanzenlose Gewässer des Brassentyps sind ein sicheres Zeichen für anglerische genutzte Gewässer. 

_Die beiden Fotos bei Posting 28_
_Das obere Foto zeigt auf keinen Fall Wasserpest sondern Hornkraut._
_Ähnlich beim unteren Bild, sicher keine Wasserpest vermutlich Tausendblatt._


_Also von 12 Jahren Erfahrung hätte ich hier nichts bemerkt, wenn es nicht angesprochen worden wäre.
Aber es war ja auch nur ein halber See.:q
_

_SNEEp_


----------



## Regade (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



> Ein schönes Kleingewässer, was durch die Bäume und Büsche , aber auch die Pflanzen nicht ganz einfach zu befischen erscheint.
> Aber ich denke, mit 2 Schneisen vor der Landzunge, um die Angeln und die Fische herauszubekommen ist Dier mehr geholfen, als wenn sich das Gewässer komplett verändert.
> 
> Was ich sehe ist ein eher mäßig verkrautetes Gewässer, was auch noch teilweise beschattet ist.
> ...



Danke  Die Befischung sieht vermutlich schwerer aus als es ist, da auf der Seite von der die Fotos entstanden sind eine größerer freier Bereich ist  wobei das nichts zur Sache tut. 

Das mit dem mäßig verkrauteten Gewässer würde ich so nicht bestätigen, da wie bereits erwähnt, die Pflanzen im oberflächenfreien Bereich einfach nur ca 1m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen.

Das mit den Schneisen ist an sich keine schlechte Idee. Wobei man dort dann auch immer auf diese angewiesen ist. Natürlich besser als garnicht zu Angeln, aber längerfristig wäre es schon schön den "dickeren" Bereich des Sees zu entkrauten und die länglichere Zunge naturbelassen zu lassen. Siehe Bild.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Sneep schrieb:


> Die Aussage, dass andere Pflanzen wie Gras, Schilf und Seerosen mehr bringen ist, ist wirklich Unfug und einfach nicht haltbar.



Nur um das klar zu stellen. Bei Gräsern, hatte ich Unterwassergräser und kein Gras, was am Ufer wächst im Sinn. Aber letztlich ist es Wurst. Wenn man ein Biotop will mann man den auch mit Wasserpest zuwuchern lassen. Die von mir angegebenen Fischmengen sind nicht für ein Biotop gedacht, sondern für einen Angelteicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur um das klar zu stellen. Bei Gräsern, hatte ich Unterwassergräser und kein Gras, was am Ufer wächst im Sinn. Aber letztlich ist es Wurst. Wenn man ein Biotop will mann man den auch mit Wasserpest zuwuchern lassen. Die von mir angegebenen Fischmengen sind nicht für ein Biotop gedacht, sondern für einen Angelteicht.



Was meinst du da für Gräser? Seegras zum Beispiel? Golfplatz bei Hochwasser?


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Das mit dem mäßig verkrauteten Gewässer würde ich so nicht bestätigen, da wie bereits erwähnt, die Pflanzen im oberflächenfreien Bereich einfach nur ca 1m unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche stehen.



Stört natürlich bei gewissen Angeltechniken, die dann nicht funzen.
Aber darum ist ein guter Angler ja auch vielfältig, immer auf der Suche nach neuen Herausforderungen und Gewässern wo es viele Fische gibt.
Ein schlechter Angler passt Gewässer und Fischmenge, halt seinem Können an.

Aber den Fischen und Getier wird es bestimmt gefallen, seitlich und unten von Pflanzen umgeben zu sein und zusätzlich auch noch etwas Deckung an der Oberfläche zu finden.

Dein Gewässer ist ja nicht riesig, aber wenn man ein Gewässer produktiv und stabil   verbessern wollte, sollte man in etwa so einen Zustand anstreben.
So wie es ist, ist das gar nicht schlecht, wobei es ja nur ein momentaner Zustand sein kann und sich nächstes Jahr schon wieder völlig anders zusammenfügt.

Besser man hat viele Pflanzen als eine trübe Algensuppe mit Schlammgrund.
Wobei es ja auch klare Gewässer mit Schlammgrund gibt, wo auch kaum Leben, also Fische und Futter ist.

Gefühlt sind da völlig unterschiedliche Fischerei Erträge möglich.
Du durftest dort so wie es ist recht gute Erträge haben, solche Gewässer sind nicht selten sehr produktiv.
Die Fläche ist oft gar nicht so wichtig, wenn die Produktivität sich um mehr als das 10fache unterscheiden kann.

@Alle.
Foren machen nur Sinn, wenn Gegenteilige Meinungen offen und ehrlich ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Lorenz (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Testudo schrieb:


> Was meinst du da für Gräser?



Unterwasserformen von Überwasserpflanzen (Igelkolben, Schwaden, Binse, ...), Strandling, Wasser-Lobelie, Brachsenkraut, Laichkraut (mit schmalen Blättern),... sind vielleicht (teilweise fälschlicherweise) gemeint?  #c|kopfkrat


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Ich will mal ein Bild eines wirklich kritisch verkrauteten Kleingewässer einstellen, so wie Wir sie vor Ort haben.
 Da wird es dann kritisch für die Fische.

 Da hat dann keiner mehr geangelt.
 Der Witz daran, das kleine Loch war immer noch voller Fische und 1,5 m tief.
 Da lebten etliche Fische je m³, neben Moderlieschen, Schleien, Bitterlingen und Steinbeißern, Giebel/Goldfischen auch Aale, Rotaugen und weiteren aber auch unzähligen Fröschen, sah ich dort auch noch einige Hechte bis 80cm.
 (Nachts mit der Taschenlampe, Tümpeln und auch E-Befischt)
 Kein Besatz und alles auf 250m².

 Seit 2 Jahren ist es deutlich weniger verkrautet und veralgt, der Fischbestand ist  eingebrochen und eine dicke Schlammschicht stinkt verdächtig  nach Tot.
 Nun sind Stichlinge und einige Steinbeißer übergeblieben.


----------



## Sneep (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nur um das klar zu stellen. Bei Gräsern, hatte ich Unterwassergräser und kein Gras, was am Ufer wächst im Sinn. Aber letztlich ist es Wurst. Wenn man ein Biotop will mann man den auch mit Wasserpest zuwuchern lassen. Die von mir angegebenen Fischmengen sind nicht für ein Biotop gedacht, sondern für einen Angelteicht.



Hallo,

Lassen wir das Gras einmal aussen vor.

Alleine die Behauptung, eine Seerose sei für das Gewässer besser als eine weiche Unterwasserpflanze wie das Tausendblatt als Beispiel ist absurd.
Das ist in der Tat eine Behauptung die schlichtweg falsch ist. Da wirst du kaum einen Biologen finden, der dir diesen Satz unterschreibt. Seerosen sind gut, aber kein Vergleich mit Tausendblatt und co.

Ich habe die Besatzmenge nicht kritisiert. Ich mache auch keinen Unterschid zwischen Biotop- und Angelgewässer.
Das läßt sich beides unter einen Hut bekommen. Ein gut gehegtes Gewässer kann durchaus beides sein. Wenn man da Unterschiede beim Besatz macht, zeigt das, dass der Besatz nicht stimmen kann. Die richtige Fischdichte und das Artenspekrtum sind ja nicht von der Nutzung abhängig.
Entweder sie passen zum Gewässer oder nicht.

Weicht man  davon ab um den Ertrag zu maximieren, ruiniert man das Gewässer über kurz oder lang. Man bleibt dann von Besatz abhängig und der ursprüngliche angepasste Bestand geht verloren

Was für beide nicht akzeptabel ist, ist Besatz mit Karpfen, die einen weiteren der natürlichen H-S- Seen in eine braune Brassen/karpfenbrühe verwandeln und die Nutzung als Zwischenspeicher für alle möglichen Arten bis zu ihrem Fang.

sneeP


----------



## Heidechopper (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

@BERND2000: Das Foto scheint eine Kuhle aus einem alten Überschwemmungsgebiet zu zeigen. Die umliegenden Grasflächen werden wohl mit Vieh beweidet und im Herbst sind wohl Enten und Gänse auf dem Tümpel, die alles noch zusätzlich zusch... !
zudem wird der Bauer dann auch noch ordentlich seine Gülle in der Wiese "verklappen".
Ich denke mal die Nitrat, Nitrit- und Phosphatwerte werden astronomisch hoch sein. Beste Voraussetzungen für solchen Krautsalat. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, wenn Du mich fragst. 
 Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Kolja Kreder (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Lassen wir das Gras einmal aussen vor.
> 
> ...


Völlig richtig! Die Behauptung ist falsch. Nur, habe ich das so nicht behauptet. Tausendblatt ist vollig in Ordnung, genau genommen sogar sehr gut für das Gewässer. Ich habe immer davon „gesprochen“ dass die Wasserpest schlecht ist. Ich habe sogar noch differenziert, indem ich schrieb, dass sie grundsätzlich für das Gewässer sogar gut wäre, wenn sie sich nicht so explosionsartig vermehren würde. Du legst mir Aussagen in den Mund, die ich so nie getroffen habe, nur um dann zu schreiben, dass sie falsch sind. Sorry, aber ich brauche so einen Profilierungsscheixxs nicht.



Sneep schrieb:


> Ich habe die Besatzmenge nicht kritisiert. Ich mache auch keinen Unterschid zwischen Biotop- und Angelgewässer.



Ich schon. In einem Angelgewässer sind bestimmte Wasserpflanzen, wie z.B. Wasserpest nur schwer zu tolerieren. Da man aber grundsätzlich Wasserpflanzen im Gewässer haben sollt, muss man für Alternativen sorgen. Dies geht am besten, wenn man einen Uferteil naturnah bepflanzt. Hier würde sich das schmal zulaufende Stück anbieten. Dies beginnt mit Schilfrohr am Ufer, über Schwimmblattpflanzen und Leichkäuter. 


Sneep schrieb:


> Das läßt sich beides unter einen Hut bekommen. Ein gut gehegtes Gewässer kann durchaus beides sein. Wenn man da Unterschiede beim Besatz macht, zeigt das, dass der Besatz nicht stimmen kann. Die richtige Fischdichte und das Artenspekrtum sind ja nicht von der Nutzung abhängig.
> Entweder sie passen zum Gewässer oder nicht.


 Jaein, es hängt auch davon ab, was ich fangen will und welche Vorlieben ich habe. So würde ich in meinem Gewässer am liebsten auf Karpfen verzichten und eher auf Schleien setzen. In diesem Falle wäre das für das Gewässer sogar eher besser, als schlechter. Will man nun aber unbedingt Karpfen angeln, dann setzt man sie halt.



Sneep schrieb:


> Weicht man  davon ab um den Ertrag zu maximieren, ruiniert man das Gewässer über kurz oder lang. Man bleibt dann von Besatz abhängig und der ursprüngliche angepasste Bestand geht verloren
> 
> Was für beide nicht akzeptabel ist, ist Besatz mit Karpfen, die einen weiteren der natürlichen H-S- Seen in eine braune Brassen/karpfenbrühe verwandeln und die Nutzung als Zwischenspeicher für alle möglichen Arten bis zu ihrem Fang.


 Schön, dass ist aber doch alles sehr theoretisch. Denn wir wissen nicht wie der Bestand ist und der See kann auch nicht abgelassen werden, um es festzustellen. Zudem ist nicht gesagt, dass nicht vorher jemand gebietsfremd besetzt hat. Es klang in der Schilderung des Themenstarters so an. Daher gab ich praktische Tipps und keine theoretischen.


----------



## Allround-Angler (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Nicht soviel rumspekulieren, wenn man die genauen Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht kennt.


1.) Status-Quo-Analyse:
Fischbestand, Wasserpflanzenarten, Temeraturverlauf, Sauerstoff, Nitrit/ Nitrat, Phosphat, etc.
2.) Problem definieren
3.) Maßnahmen erarbeiten, ein Experte vor Ort wäre da nicht schlecht, gilt auch schon für Punkt 1.)

Einer der größten Fehler ist, dass gleich mit Besatz und sonstigen Maßnahmen rumgepfuscht wird, ohne das Wasser zu kennen.
Hätte ich zum Beispiel einen selbstreproduzierenden Schleienbestand:k, wäre ich glücklich.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> @BERND2000: Das Foto scheint eine Kuhle aus einem alten Überschwemmungsgebiet zu zeigen. Die umliegenden Grasflächen werden wohl mit Vieh beweidet und im Herbst sind wohl Enten und Gänse auf dem Tümpel, die alles noch zusätzlich zusch... !
> zudem wird der Bauer dann auch noch ordentlich seine Gülle in der Wiese "verklappen".
> Ich denke mal die Nitrat, Nitrit- und Phosphatwerte werden astronomisch hoch sein. Beste Voraussetzungen für solchen Krautsalat. Da ist Hopfen und Malz verloren, wenn Du mich fragst.
> Gruß
> Rolf



So kann man irren. Selbst solche Gewässer ohne Bewuchs sind z.B. Lebensraum der Rotbauchunke


----------



## BERND2000 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Nicht soviel rumspekulieren, wenn man die genauen Verhältnisse vor Ort nicht kennt.
> 
> 
> 1.) Status-Quo-Analyse:
> ...



Vereinfache Deine Betrachtung wie es zu tun sei....
Man sollte vorsichtig sein, immer alles verbessern zu wollen.

 Denn diese Experten und Untersuchungen kosten viel Geld und werden  auch nur ein wenig helfen können.
 Den auch Experten verstehen nicht alle Zusammenhänge.
 Einige geben es vor, aber dann kann man auch gleich auf Wahrsager vertrauen.


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo,

die Chance dass dir Hornkraut, oder Tausendblatt den Teich zuwuchert ist nicht viel geringer als bei der Wasserpest.
Die Wasserpest als invasive Art hat nach ihrer Einführung ohne 
Feinde alles überwuchert, wenn sie ein Gewässer erreichte. Dieser Vorsprung ist fast komplett verloren gegangen.
Ich sehe kein Problem darin, Wasserpest neben anderen heimischen Pflanzen zu setzen. In meinem Aktionsbereich sind in den letzten Jahren einige Brassengewässer wieder verkrautet.
In allen Fällen durch den Frühlings-Wasserstern. Die Wasserpest kommt als Folgeart vor, aber mit maximal 20% Anteil. Oft ist Wasserpest die einzige Alternative. Tausendblatt ist durch die feinen Blätter sehr empfindlich bei Sediment im Wasser und Hornkraut verottet sehr schlecht.

Nur weil der eigene Teich mit Wasserpest zugewuchert ist, muss das nicht überall so sein.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob die Bestimmung der Art richtig ist. Einige Bemerkungen lassen daran Zweifel aufkommen. Die Beschreibungen, vor allem die Beobachtung dass sich Schwarzschlamm bildt deuten eher auf Hornkraut.

Zum Besatz.

Grundsätzlich richtet sich der Bestand/Besatz nicht nach den Zielfischen, schon gar nicht nach den kulinarischen Vorlieben.
des Besitzers. Was wenn der Gute lieber Waller, Karpfen und Amure zu sich nimmt?

In einen kleinen H-S See wie im Beispiel gehört kein Karpfen, nicht einer. Der Besatz mit Karpfen ist sowohl für ein Biotopgewässer als auch für ein Angelgewässer ein falscher Besatz. Es sei denn, unter Angelgewässer versteht man eine Zwischenhälterung bis zum nächsten Grillabend.

Das ist ja gerade dass, was ich dir vorwerfe, du gibst praktische Tipps. Was, wenn jetzt jemand deine Ratschläge  ernst nimmt und das nachmacht, weil er dich mit deiner 12-jährigen Erfahrung für einen Praktiker hält.

Ich war jedenfalls schwer beeindruckt.:q

Damit bin ich aus dem Thema raus.Wesentlicher Erkenntnisgewinn ist eher nicht mehr zu erwarten.

Sneep


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Sneep schrieb:


> Der Hauptgrund keine Karpfen zu besetzen liegt in der Tatsache begründet, dass dieser den Gewässertyp ändern kann, die Schleie nicht. Trübe braune Pflanzenlose Gewässer des Brassentyps sind ein sicheres Zeichen für anglerische genutzte Gewässer.



Theoretiker!


----------



## Sneep (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Theoretiker!



Praktiker? |muahah:


----------



## Kolja Kreder (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

@Regade: Du kannst ja machen, was du willst. Es liegt daher auch an dir, ob du auf die Theoretiker hörst. Ich kann dir folgendes empfehlen:

Solltest du Wasserpest im Gewässer haben - bekämpfe sie!

Heimische Wasserpflanzen solltest du an ausgewählten Stellen fördern. Wie viel Stellen das sind, liegt an dir. Laichkräuter befördern die Reproduktion von Halmlaichern. und sind daher grundsätzlich förderungswürdig. Schwimmblattpflanzen bieten Schutz vor Kormoranen und Standorte für Hechte. Sie sind aus meiner Sicht daher auch zu fördern. Schilfrohr am Ufer bietet Schutz für Lurche. Diese laichen im Gewässer und bringen damit Nahrung für die Fische ein. Zudem befestigen sie das Ufer. Auch das hilft. Wenn du Probleme mit der Uferbefestigung hast, kann ich dir gerne Tipps per PN geben. Wenn du am Ufer Bäume setzen willst, würde ich Erlen nehmen. Diese stabilisieren durch ihr Wurzelwerk das Ufer. Bäume am Ufer sind Fluch und Segen zugleich. Die fallenden Blätter bilden eine Schicht auf dem Seegrund, der eine anaerobe Verrottung befördert und damit einer Verlandung Vorschub leistet. Auf der anderen Seite beschatten sie aber auch das Gewässer, was dafür sorgt, dass die Wassertemperaturen nicht zu hoch werden. Aufgrund der Bäume um das Gewässer vermute ich, dass es eher basisch ist. Das kannst du aber leicht durch entsprechende Teststreifen aus dem Aquariumhandel herausbekommen. Ist dein Gewässer Basisch, kannst du nicht einfach kalken. Damit würdest du das Gewässer noch basischer machen. Die meisten Fische kommen mit leicht sauren Gewässern besser klar, als mit basischen. Also solltest du ohne Feststellung des PH-Wertest auf keinen Fall kalken. 

Sinnvoll ist es immer, die Struktur des Gewässers zu verbessern. Das kann theoretisch schon ein Weihnachtsbaum sein, den du vom Ufer aus ins Wasser legst. Dur kannst auch auf andere Weise Totholz einbringen. Das behindert zwar das Angeln, aber wenn man weiß, wo es liegt, ist es halb so wild.

An der Wasserchemie wirst du nur wenig ändern können. Das Augenmerk würde ich daher auf die Gewässerstruktur legen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl hier wird Stunden geschrieben, damit Leute, die es besser wissen die Sache mit viel Traffik gerade rücken.

 Man kann hier also abwarten, analysieren und beobachten, was die Mehrheit der User rät, oder man folgt dem selbsternannten Praktiker mit offensichtlichen Wissenslücken.


----------



## feko (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Ja ganz wichtig ist es ja Bäume zu pflanzen .
Ist auf den Bildern auch klar zu erkennen. 
Kein baum weit und breit zu sehen


----------



## Heidechopper (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

@Testudo: Wobei eine Unke wohl eher für den militanten Naturschützer interessant sein dürfte! Es geht hier um ein ANGELgewässer!
Gruß
Rolf

Nebenbei: ich untersuche seit mehr als 25 Jahren Angelgewässer; vorwiegend Seen und Teiche. Dabei habe ich so manche interessante Erfahrung sammeln können!


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Testudo schrieb:


> Manchmal hab ich das Gefühl hier wird Stunden geschrieben, damit Leute, die es besser wissen die Sache mit viel Traffik gerade rücken.
> 
> Man kann hier also abwarten, analysieren und beobachten, was die Mehrheit der User rät, oder man folgt dem selbsternannten Praktiker mit offensichtlichen Wissenslücken.


 
 Echte "Macher" treten eben auch selbstbewusst auf.
 Alles erscheint einfach und kann dann angepackt werden.
Das ist keine Zeit für Selbstkritik, Wissen oder vorsichtige Antworten.
 Ob dem T.E aufgefallen ist, das eine Meinung fast gegen die Aller anderen Beteiligten steht?


 Das Wort "Macher" erschien mir einmal passend, als Angler einen See Angelfreundlich gestaltet haben.
 Ratz fatz waren die störend auf den See hinausgewucherten Weiden und Ihre störenden Wurzelgeflechte beseitigt.
 Vorher konnte man unter den uralten Weiden sitzen und zwischen Ihren wohl 8 meter weit ins Wasser ragenden Wurzelballen fischen.
 Das war nicht einfach weil das da extrem steil auf 6m Tiefe geht.

 Ein Jahr später wunderte sich einer der Beteiligten das dort fast keine Haubentaucher mehr brüteten und das einzige Nest am Rand auch nicht zum Schlupf kam.
 Nebenbei hatten sie auch noch die Laichplätze der Weißfische beseitigt, weil Wasserpflanzen dort eigentlich ganz Fehlen.
 Etwas später trieben die Stümpfe neu aus, und bildeten dichte Gitter am Ufer.
 Angeln lohnt da nun nicht mehr.

 Echte "Macher braucht das Land, aber nur unter Aufsicht.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> @Testudo: Wobei eine Unke wohl eher für den militanten Naturschützer interessant sein dürfte! Es geht hier um ein ANGELgewässer!
> Gruß
> Rolf
> 
> Nebenbei: ich untersuche seit mehr als 25 Jahren Angelgewässer; vorwiegend Seen und Teiche. Dabei habe ich so manche interessante Erfahrung sammeln können!



Militanter Naturschützer? So ein Blödsinn. Soll man sich dafür entschuldigen, weil man mehr als ein Interesse hat? 

Die Aussage bezog sich auf das Bild, welches Bernd eingestellt hat und du als hoffnungslosen Fall bezeichnetest.

Man kann Menschen, die nicht über ihren Tellerrand hinausschauen wollen, nicht dazu zwingen, aber die sindja nicht die Regel. Und für die anderen ist das vielleicht eine interessante Information, da die wirklich zwischen den treibenden Kuhfladen rumdümpeln und rufen und sich bei Gefahr in den Viehvertritt zurückziehen.

Das ist ein Fortpflanzungsbiotop einer bedrohten Art.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Echte "Macher" treten eben auch selbstbewusst auf.
> Alles erscheint einfach und kann dann angepackt werden.
> Das ist keine Zeit für Selbstkritik, Wissen oder vorsichtige Antworten.
> Ob dem T.E aufgefallen ist, das eine Meinung fast gegen die Aller anderen Beteiligten steht?
> ...



Ja, es ist leicht was kaputt zu machen, aber beinahe unmöglich als Laie etwas zu verbessern.


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Testudo schrieb:


> Ja, es ist leicht was kaputt zu machen, aber beinahe unmöglich als Laie etwas zu verbessern.


 
 Die Frage ist wo hört das auf, das man ein Laie ist?
 Ich denke an dem Punkt wo man genug Wissen gesammelt hat und zu erkennen das Menschen nie allwissend sein werden, man selbst also immer Laie bleiben wird.

 Viele der Laien werden diesen Punkt nie erreichen, auch nicht durch ein Studium.

 Test
 Wer meint recht genau zu wissen welche und wie viele Lebewesen deutschen Binnengewässer bewohnen.



 Ich weiß nur das ich da nur einige wenige kenne und über die se wenigen Arten ein bisschen weiß.
 Wie viele und welche Arten da leben ist in Wahrheit unbekannt. Vermutlich könnte man sich nicht einmal einigen ob es nun Tausende oder viele Millionen Arten sind.
 Na ja immer hin, kenne ich einige Tier und Pflanzenarten, und teilweise, kenne ich gar Ihre Bedürfnisse oder Ihr Wachstum.
 So das ich vereinzelte Zusammenhänge, erahnen kann.
 Da bin ich doch weit über dem Durschnitts Laien, der bitte geachtet wird, weil die meisten Deutschen selbst über sein Wissen um die Dinge im Wasser staunen.

 Aber wie Klein-Kinder Gottes mit dem Atom oder Chemie-Baukasten rumspielen, tun diese kurzlebigen Affen ,:q


----------



## Regade (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Mittlerweile scheint das ja eher insofern auszuarten, dass es darum geht wer jetzt mehr recht hat oder nicht 



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> @Regade: Du kannst ja machen, was du willst. Es liegt daher auch an dir, ob du auf die Theoretiker hörst. Ich kann dir folgendes empfehlen:
> 
> Solltest du Wasserpest im Gewässer haben - bekämpfe sie!
> 
> ...



Bäume pflanzen halte ich jedoch für "etwas" überflüssig  davon hat es ja einige!
Und Totholz (sprich ins Wasser gefallene Bäume), Schilfbereiche, Seerosen"felder" hat es auch ausreichend. 
Ich denke es ist am Sinnvollsten wenn man irgendwie (noch unklar) versucht das Kraut mechanisch zu entfernen. Den ph-Wert des Gewässers misst und dann über einen Besatz nachdenkt. 
Ein paar kleinere Hechte habe ich schon gefangen aber Gründelaktivität ist kaum/gar nicht zu sehen.
Irgendwann kann ich auch mal versuchen noch 2 Bilder von dem Kraut aus dem See zu machen, das ich dann frisch herausgezogen habe. Dann sind sich die Leute vielleicht einiger?! Besteht hier Intereresse?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (7. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wo hört das auf, das man ein Laie ist?
> Ich denke an dem Punkt wo man genug Wissen gesammelt hat und zu erkennen das Menschen nie allwissend sein werden, man selbst also immer Laie bleiben wird.
> 
> Viele der Laien werden diesen Punkt nie erreichen, auch nicht durch ein Studium.
> ...



Ja da habe ich mich etwas dumm ausgedrückt. Auch ich bin natürlich auch nur Laie, aber das ist ja wurscht, da es mir reicht ein Gewässer zu beobachten und darin zu angeln.

@Regade: Sicher. melde dich wieder, wenn du Fragen hast. Dann wird sich auch zeigen, welche Pflanzen du hast.

Besorgt euch doch mal ein Wasseranalyse Kasten und messt mal die Wasserwerte durch. Und viel Spaß an dem schönen Gewässer.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Mittlerweile scheint das ja eher insofern auszuarten, dass es darum geht wer jetzt mehr recht hat oder nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich würde da jetzt auch keine Bäume setzen, sondern eher einige entfernen. Nur kann es sinnvoll sein bestimmte Bäume zu entfernen. Wenn man dann irgendwann mal welche setzen will, bieten sich halt bestimmte eher an, als andere.


----------



## DrDosenbier (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Morgen

 Auch ich tippe auf Tausendblatt. Das Zeug hat sich in vielen, vor allen in klaren, Gewässern heftig entwickelt. "Schuld" sind die hohen Nährstoffeinträge im Frühjahr durch den vielen Regen.
 Das Zeug ist problematisch insbesondere wenn jetzt Eis kommen sollte. Aufgrund der puren Masse käme es schnell zu einem Sauerstoffschwund. Um eine mechanische Entfernung wird man nicht herumkommen.

 Hier wurde schon die Bepflanzung des Ufergürtels mit Schilf erwähnt. So ein Schilfgürtel filtert einlaufendes Wasser und senkt den Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer. Schilf bildet schnell viel Biomasse (hoher Nährstoffverbrauch) und verrottet nur langsam.


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Testudo schrieb:


> .
> 
> Besorgt euch doch mal ein Wasseranalyse Kasten und messt mal die Wasserwerte durch. Und viel Spaß an dem schönen Gewässer.



Schon mal eine gute Idee, macht aber nur dann Sinn, wenn man die ermittelten Werte auch deuten kann!
Dazu rate ich grundsätzlich, dass der Bewirtschafter eines Gewässers auch das eine oder andere Buch zur Hand nimmt, welches zumindest mal die Stoffkreisläufe eines Sees verdeutlicht.
Solange diese nicht verstanden wurden, nutzen auch keine noch so exakten Wasserwerte?
Auch Pflanzenbestimmung wäre ein dankbares Feld.
Wenn ich hier z.B. lese, dass die erste Pflanze die wohl häufig genannt wird, die Wasserpest ist und dabei fast immer falsch bestimmt wird!
An meinem Gewässer höre ich von Kollegen z.B. auch immer wieder, wir hätten die Wasserpest als dominierende Pflanzenart im Gewässer.
Haben wir definitiv nicht, dass was bei uns immer alle für Wasserpest halten, sind in Wirklichkeit Armleuchteralgen! 

Hier mal was, ohne Lesen!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuGhoPe8rTE

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



DrDosenbier schrieb:


> Hier wurde schon die Bepflanzung des Ufergürtels mit Schilf erwähnt. So ein Schilfgürtel filtert einlaufendes Wasser und senkt den Nährstoffeintrag ins Gewässer. Schilf bildet schnell viel Biomasse (hoher Nährstoffverbrauch) und verrottet nur langsam.



Schilf bindet schnell viele Nährstoffe und als Überwasserpflanze ist es damit auch für Algen-Trübe Gewässer von Vorteil.
Aber, wenn es nicht geschnitten und entfernt gibt es die auch wieder frei.
Nebenbei ist es kein guter Laichplatz und gibt eben keinen Sauerstoff ins Wasser ab.
Ich denke selbst als Grundlage, taugt Schilf nicht sonderlich. 
Da stelle ich einmal die Frage in den Raum ob Weiden oder Erlen die Nährstoffe nicht langfristiger im Holz binden.
Die feinen Wurzelgeflechte der Weide, sollten Schilf auch als Laichhilfe übertreffen.

Aber alles hat halt seine Vor und Nachteile und jedes Extremdenken in Schwarz /Weiß ist dumm.
Was die Wasserpest betrifft, verwechseln viele ähnliche heimische Pflanzen mit Ihr.
Mir ist die Wasserpest da deutlich lieber als Hornkraut.
Die Arme pflanze kann aber nichts dafür, das in viele Gewässer zu viele Nährstoffe gelangen.
Das Zuwachsen durch Pflanzen ist nur Folge aber nicht das eigentliche Problem. 
Aber es kann das eigentliche Problem ein wenig mildern und sichtbar machen.


----------



## Heidechopper (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Stichwort Bäume: Dein Gewässer ist ja offenbar bis zum Ufer bewaldet. Das bedeutet auch, das es recht wenig Sonnenlicht aufnehmen kann. Das veranlasst die darin lebenden Pflanzen dazu, sehr lang zu wuchern, wenn sie denn genügend Nährstoffe haben (Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat ab 0,5 mg/L) Zudem wird es immer wieder Sauerstoffmangelsituationen geben, weil die Pflanzen trotzdem zuwenig Sauerstoff erzeugen können wegen des Sonnenmangels. wenn Du es schaffen kannst, solltest Du einen Rand von 5 bis 7 m um den Ufersaum zu entwalden. Damit erreicht dann auch die tieferstehende Sonne das Wasser und die Sauerstofferzeugung nicht der sichtbaren, sondern auch der einzelligen Grünalgen wird nachhaltiger.
Ich habe vor 5 Jahren einen solchen Waldteich untersucht (alle 2 Monate eine Analysenreihe auf Sauerstoff, PH, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Phosphat, Erdalkali- und Carbonathärte.
Ich gab auch diesem Besitzer, den Hinweis, um den Teich auszulichten, was dieser auch getan hat. Da sein Wasser zudem durch Huminsäuren sehr sauer und weich war, kalkte er auch mit gelöschtem (!) Kalk. Nach einem Jahr hatte er wieder einen Teich mit gesundem Bewuchs, gesunden Fischen und keinem Fäulnisgeruch mehr (durch die starke Abschattung hatte er auch Schwefelwasserstoffbildung im Teich).
Ist übrigens nicht der einzige Teich, den ich regenerieren konnte. Manchmal sind es nur kleine Ursachen. 
Gruß
Rolf
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (9. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Stichwort Bäume: Dein Gewässer ist ja offenbar bis zum Ufer bewaldet. Das bedeutet auch, das es recht wenig Sonnenlicht aufnehmen kann. Das veranlasst die darin lebenden Pflanzen dazu, sehr lang zu wuchern, wenn sie denn genügend Nährstoffe haben (Nitrat, Nitrit, Phosphat ab 0,5 mg/L) Zudem wird es immer wieder Sauerstoffmangelsituationen geben, weil die Pflanzen trotzdem zuwenig Sauerstoff erzeugen können wegen des Sonnenmangels. wenn Du es schaffen kannst, solltest Du einen Rand von 5 bis 7 m um den Ufersaum zu entwalden. Damit erreicht dann auch die tieferstehende Sonne das Wasser und die Sauerstofferzeugung nicht der sichtbaren, sondern auch der einzelligen Grünalgen wird nachhaltiger.
> Ich habe vor 5 Jahren einen solchen Waldteich untersucht (alle 2 Monate eine Analysenreihe auf Sauerstoff, PH, Nitrat, Nitrit, Ammonium, Phosphat, Erdalkali- und Carbonathärte.
> Ich gab auch diesem Besitzer, den Hinweis, um den Teich auszulichten, was dieser auch getan hat. Da sein Wasser zudem durch Huminsäuren sehr sauer und weich war, kalkte er auch mit gelöschtem (!) Kalk. Nach einem Jahr hatte er wieder einen Teich mit gesundem Bewuchs, gesunden Fischen und keinem Fäulnisgeruch mehr (durch die starke Abschattung hatte er auch Schwefelwasserstoffbildung im Teich).
> Ist übrigens nicht der einzige Teich, den ich regenerieren konnte. Manchmal sind es nur kleine Ursachen.
> ...



Mensch Rolf da habt ihr ja richtig was angeschoben, aber hilft das hier in diesem Gewässer?

Der To schreibt von Algenprobleben,  dann will er Kraut loswerden, und wenn er dir nun folgt kippt er Kalk hinein und sägt die Bäume ab.

Darf er das? Bringt es was?

Ich sehe ein Kleingewässer dessen Wasser recht klar wirkt mit einem gesunden Pflanzenwuchs. 

Es gibt ja sogar gesunde Gewässer in Wäldern.

Bei euren Aktionen habt ihr doch sicher bereFH net,  wie groß der Wasserkörper ist und habt nach Ermittlung des Ph Wertes die Menge Kalk bestimmt.

Ich finde es nicht immer positiv damit ein Gewässer zu düngen, aber jeder so wie er es mag.

Meine Großvater nannte sowas am Auto zerreparieren.


----------



## Heidechopper (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Ohne konkrete Messwerte und wenn möglich auch mal einer Erhebung des Makrozoobenthon werde ich einen solchen Teich nicht bearbeiten. Klar soll man in etwa wissen, wieviel Volumen das Gewässer hat; - auf "blauen Dunst" sollte man nicht kalken. Aber: ich erwähnte ja gelöschten Kalk (oder auch Marmorgries). Von dem Zeug kann sich nie eine toxische Menge auflösen und das Zeug ist nachhaltig. Dieser Marmorgrieß ist ja eigentlich ein Puffer, der den PH-Wert des Wassers reguliert. Im Falle von Wasserpest kann ein Kalküberschuss diese zurückdrängen, da sie Kalk (darin das Calzium) hasst und Silikate (SiO2) mag. Wenn ihm das Grundstück gehört, sehe ich eigentlich auch kein Problem für das Auslichten. Das aber muss der TO selber klären.
Gruß
Rolf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Heidechopper schrieb:


> Ohne konkrete Messwerte und wenn möglich auch mal einer Erhebung des Makrozoobenthon werde ich einen solchen Teich nicht bearbeiten. Klar soll man in etwa wissen, wieviel Volumen das Gewässer hat; - auf "blauen Dunst" sollte man nicht kalken. Aber: ich erwähnte ja gelöschten Kalk (oder auch Marmorgries). Von dem Zeug kann sich nie eine toxische Menge auflösen und das Zeug ist nachhaltig. Dieser Marmorgrieß ist ja eigentlich ein Puffer, der den PH-Wert des Wassers reguliert. Im Falle von Wasserpest kann ein Kalküberschuss diese zurückdrängen, da sie Kalk (darin das Calzium) hasst und Silikate (SiO2) mag. Wenn ihm das Grundstück gehört, sehe ich eigentlich auch kein Problem für das Auslichten. Das aber muss der TO selber klären.
> Gruß
> Rolf



ich freue mich. So langsam kommen wir zusammen. Ich vermute in einem persönlichen Gespräch hätten wir die gemeinsamen Ansätze schneller herausgefunden .


----------



## Regade (31. März 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Update:

Hier mal ein Bild der Pflanze aus der unteren Wasserschicht die gestern vom Grund an land gezogen wurde. Ein Bilder groß und eins von der gleiche Pflanze von etwas näher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Das ist Hornblatt und ein sehr guter Sauerstofflieferant im Sommer. Zudem ist die Pflanze frohwüchsig und es besteht so relativ leicht die Möglichkeit im Herbst durch Maht von Teilen des Bestandes und Entnahme des Mahtgutes den Nährstoffgehalt des Gewässers zu reduzieren. Es bietet Schutz für Jungfische und Brut. 

Wenn ich einen Teich hätte, in dem kein Hornblatt vorkommt, würde ich es einbringen, so die Voraussetzungen passen.


----------



## Lorenz (31. März 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



Regade schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild der Pflanze aus der unteren Wasserschicht die gestern vom Grund an land gezogen wurde. ...



Das ist wie gesagt ein Hornblatt/Hornkraut. Vermutlich könnte man anhand der Bilder sogar die Art bestimmen, wenn man wollte. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hornblatt
Es ist m.M. nach nicht das selbe "Kraut", wie das auf Seite 1 (Bild 2+3); da tippe ich so spontan immernoch auf eine Tausendblatt-Art.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tausendblatt


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (31. März 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Moin, meinst du nicht, das man dann ein paar Tannenwedel über Wasser sehen würde? Sieht man auf den Bildern gar nicht.

Aber eventuell ist es auch ein Laichkraut.


----------



## NaabMäx (1. April 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo Regarde,

Was hast du den damit vor, und sind dir die Auswirkungen bewusst?
- Vorhandener Fischbesatz und Bestand?
- Pflanzen raus / andere rein? Alle / einen Teil..... 
- Fischbesatz & Welche?
- Nur Angeln oder Bewirtschaften (Zucht / Mast)

Vielleicht lässt sich dann gezielter sachlich diskutieren & begründen.   
Anfeindungen brauchst unter Anglern gar nicht.


----------



## Regade (2. April 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*



> Was hast du den damit vor, und sind dir die Auswirkungen bewusst?
> - Vorhandener Fischbesatz und Bestand?
> - Pflanzen raus / andere rein? Alle / einen Teil.....
> - Fischbesatz & Welche?
> - Nur Angeln oder Bewirtschaften (Zucht / Mast)



Die Folgen sind mir bewusst ich will den Teich nicht leer fegen. Der Plan ist über die Hälfte des Gewässers unberührt und als Rückzugsort/Fortpflanzungsort so wie es ist zu belassen.
Die Problematik ist nur wie man das Kraut im anderen Teil heraus bekommt.
Einen Fischbesatz möchte ich erstmal nicht vornehmen, da ich den aktuellen Bestand erst einmal „erforschen“ muss. Aber das geht mit dem Kraut und angeln realtiv schwer aber ein paar Hechte, Rotaugen, Rotfedern und Barsche wurden schon gefangen und Karpfen gesichtet.
Ansonsten wurde vor 20 Jahren ein Besatz gemacht, das Grundstück aber Jahre lang nicht berührt.
Ansonsten soll der See nur zum Angeln und sich mal abkühlen gedacht sein. Also ein reiner Privatsee ohne wirtschaftlichen Hintergründe.


----------



## NaabMäx (7. April 2018)

*AW: Algenproblem in Privatgewässer - Lösungsvorschläge*

Hallo Regade,

Was findest du im See vor:
Kieß, Lehm, Mohr, Schlammboden?
Unterwasserquellen?
Zu- und Ablaufbach?

Hornkraut ist ein sehr guter Nährstoffverwerter, Filtrierer, Sauerstofflieferant solange es wächst.. 

Da das Kraut bei dir so gut wächst,  - wo kommt der stetige Nährstoffeintrag her?
Lässt sich der Nährstoffeintrag nicht regeln, wer verwertet die Nährstoffe und wenn nicht, was passiert dann?

Um auf das Hornblatt verzichten zu können:
- Der Nährstoffeintrag sollte dann nur an den Stellen vorkommen, wo das Kraut verbleiben kann.

Wenn das Kraut sein eigener Nährstofflieferant ist, ist eine (stellenweise) Entnahme durchaus Sinnvoll, gepaart mit dem Abtrag des bereits vorhandenem Nährboden (Ausbaggern,...) und Verhinderung neuen Eintrages.

Fließt Wasser / U-Quellen / Grundwasser mit Nährstoffen zu?
Mach do folgendes, um den Aufwand überschaubar  zu halten:
- nur die Angelplätze mit dem Recheneisen am Seil freiziehen.
- bei mehr Zeit und Lust einen 10x10m Bereich auf die selbe Methode um zu testen, wie lange es Dauer bis das wieder da ist und vorher und nachher mehrmals die Waserqualität messen. 
Die Beschattung durch die Bäume ist einerseits gut, andererseits liefern sie stetigen Nachschub an Nährstoffen.


----------

